# Fingerstyle Guitar Open Mic - Stouffville



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For all of you fingerstylists, the York Region Fingerstyle Guitar Association is having its monthly-ish open mic at The Earl of Whitchurch in Stouffville. Sunday, March 6th from 1-4 pm.


----------

